# Bathing Suit Season



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 10, 2012)

So, as you all know, it's summer. I've been wanting to go swimming, but I am tired of not having a bathing suit. Now that I have been becoming more confident with my body, I've been wanting to get one. However, all of the places I have been looking at such as Torrid or Lane Bryant have been ridiculously expensive. Also, when I've gone anywhere else such as Marshall's, TJ Max and such, I haven't found many flattering bathing suits. 

Any other ideas that I could look that put out cute, plus sized bathing suits that also happen to be reasonable in prices? 

It'd be a huge help. Thank you!


----------



## Micara (Jun 10, 2012)

Target.com has some great plus-sized stuff, and they aren't too expensive. So does Old Navy.

I bought my most recent suit at WomanWithin.com. They have a huge selection- you'll have to weed through the granny stuff- but they do have a wide variety. The good thing about WW is that they ALWAYS have coupon codes out there that you can use. I always check retailmenot.com for coupon codes before I buy ANYTHING online. You can save a great deal that way. 

Before that, I think my last suit was bought at Fashion Bug. I always try to buy during the off-season (not that that will help you now, unfortunately.) Also, do they have a CATO in your area? Cute stuff there as well.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 10, 2012)

Micara said:


> Target.com has some great plus-sized stuff, and they aren't too expensive. So does Old Navy.
> 
> I bought my most recent suit at WomanWithin.com. They have a huge selection- you'll have to weed through the granny stuff- but they do have a wide variety. The good thing about WW is that they ALWAYS have coupon codes out there that you can use. I always check retailmenot.com for coupon codes before I buy ANYTHING online. You can save a great deal that way.
> 
> Before that, I think my last suit was bought at Fashion Bug. I always try to buy during the off-season (not that that will help you now, unfortunately.) Also, do they have a CATO in your area? Cute stuff there as well.



I'm not sure about CATO but I can always look. Never heard of it though. Target I have yet to go to, but I'm probably heading there next. WomanWithin.com I'll have to check out too. Thank you so much.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 10, 2012)

You might check out Lands End too. They have some good plus-size suits.

I got mine at Lane Bryant. It was nearly end of the season, and I had real woman dollars, so it ended up being super cheap (like $50 or so). I really love it because the top came in bra sizes, which I have to have. Stupid boobs.


----------



## minerva (Jun 12, 2012)

I got my new suit at WomanWithin.com. They were on sale 50% off, and then I had another coupon that gave me 40% more off that. Definitely check the coupon codes. You can get a real deal on them right now - online, anyway.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 13, 2012)

Good news ladies! I found a really cute suit at KMart by surprise. I didn't expect to, but it's really cute. Perhaps I'll post a picture of it later, but I got lucky! 10 minutes with them closing and I thought I'd try it on and then loved it! Thank you for all your advice though. I've definitely put those links on bookmark just in case.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 13, 2012)

I love the way it fits on me. Simple and elegant. It's also very comfortable. 

Don't mind my bed head. I woke up and decided to take pictures, haha. 

View attachment IMAG1167.jpg


View attachment IMAG1169.jpg


----------



## Micara (Jun 13, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I love the way it fits on me. Simple and elegant. It's also very comfortable.
> 
> Don't mind my bed head. I woke up and decided to take pictures, haha.



Very cute Kayla! I always forget about Kmart.


----------



## Critters (Jun 14, 2012)

Great suit! The colour is perfect for you. Really brings out the lovely warm tones of your skin. I wish I could wear those bright colours, but I'm the colour of a fish belly, and they just make the slightly bluish undertone of my skin (Irish ancestry, very translucent pale skin) really obvious and I just look like I'm ill. 

I lucked out on my bathing suit too though... I found it at a Pennington's store. It's a one-piece two-tone blue. But man, plus size suits cost a bundle. And if you swim in a public pool that uses chlorine, you're lucky to get two years out of a suit, even if you wash out the chlorine every time you use the suit. Chlorine just eats swimsuits, and when your suit cost you upwards of $80, that isn't good.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 14, 2012)

Critters said:


> Great suit! The colour is perfect for you. Really brings out the lovely warm tones of your skin. I wish I could wear those bright colours, but I'm the colour of a fish belly, and they just make the slightly bluish undertone of my skin (Irish ancestry, very translucent pale skin) really obvious and I just look like I'm ill.
> 
> I lucked out on my bathing suit too though... I found it at a Pennington's store. It's a one-piece two-tone blue. But man, plus size suits cost a bundle. And if you swim in a public pool that uses chlorine, you're lucky to get two years out of a suit, even if you wash out the chlorine every time you use the suit. Chlorine just eats swimsuits, and when your suit cost you upwards of $80, that isn't good.



I didn't know that! Shoot. I don't even want to go swimming in pools now, haha. Thank you very much though. You can't tell, but it's more of an orange than it is red and I've never thought I would be able to ever pull off orange, but I thought it complimented my skin pretty well too so I'm happy about that. 

Girls should feel free to post their bathing suits here. I'm interested to see in the differences of suits and where they are from as well.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Jun 16, 2012)

You got a great suit!!!!!  You look happy, and smokin' hot!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> You got a great suit!!!!!  You look happy, and smokin' hot!



Thank you so much! I am happy. Now I just need an excuse to wear it. I have yet to go to a beach or pool yet. I'm determined to make it happen soon though.


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Jun 16, 2012)

Great suit! The one I bought last year was at Walmart believe it or not. It looked positively awful on the hanger but it fits great. I guess it was a learning experience to at least try it on no matter how it looks...


----------



## Kamily (Jun 16, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I love the way it fits on me. Simple and elegant. It's also very comfortable.
> 
> Don't mind my bed head. I woke up and decided to take pictures, haha.





That is really cute and looks great on you!!


----------



## Myn (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm too late for this time (really cute suit!), but fyi, Junonia.com has always been my go-to place for swimsuits. They've been expanding into smaller sizes and I've got to write to them asking where the 6x aquatard went, but it's another option for anyone looking around.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 19, 2012)

Myn said:


> I'm too late for this time (really cute suit!), but fyi, Junonia.com has always been my go-to place for swimsuits. They've been expanding into smaller sizes and I've got to write to them asking where the 6x aquatard went, but it's another option for anyone looking around.



Thank you for this Myn! All of this helps, because with the few plus size stores there are that you can actually go to, I can look for cute stuff other than just swimsuits now online.


----------



## LadyDeelicious (Jun 19, 2012)

Love the suit. I always wait for Avenue.com to send me an email about a sale...I just got a new bottom swim skirt for only $17.95 after all coupons. My top is from last year, but that I got at the end of summer for just $12 through their extra extra clearance.


----------



## Myn (Jun 19, 2012)

> with the few plus size stores there are that you can actually go to



I know that feel. Like whoa.

I can buy tops at The Avenue and LB, but for bottoms I've got to roll the dice with online buying. I've got a dress to send back to holyclothing.com and then some to return to womanwithin, since I ended up just making a dress once it became clear that buying one to fit my luxury-sized hips was just not an option.


----------

